# Pigeon with big 15mm blade dart



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Today I saw a pigeon sitting just outside my window no more than 5 feet away. He wasn't looking in my direction either. I loaded the fat blade into the blowgun and sneaked in closer for the kill. I slowly lifted the curtains and took aim at the pigeons butt. Pfttt... Swack the blade sliced right into his ass all the way up into his body cavity (cutting organs on the way) He dropped dead instantly. A 15mm blade up your ars is pretty nasty don't you think.
Here's the pic of the pigeon and with the 15mm dart pulled outta him


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Deadly shooting.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Now that what i call a kill, jeff


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Good shooting!! I bet birds have a cold chill when you come around.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

How come you always post (blowgun kills) in the slingshot hunting section?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Josyphus, can you show how to make that dart?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Josyphus, can you show how to make that dart?


What do you want a weapon like that for ha ha , i wish you could use them over here, i would love to try them out, jeff


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nico said:


> How come you always post (blowgun kills) in the slingshot hunting section?


I posted in the other weapons sec but it was not recommended as people would get offended by hunting. Haha. I'll be sure to up my slingshot kills next time


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Joesph you are a K I L L L E R


----------

